# The River Crest Manor. 2013



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741831.594976227226906&type=1&l=f4801ab539


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Carl - your haunt is awesome!! I LOVE the tombstones. Those are the kind I'd like to eventually have (the right kind of styrofoam is so hard to find here).


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love it! So much to take in and all nicely displayed! The TOT's are going to love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love those gazebo ghosts The epitaphs are a hoot, too.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW! Nice scenes. Your stones are great and I Love how you have pumpkins lining your steps


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I always love your display. Always Creepy, and stunning.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

That's a really lovely setup, that's a lot of stuff to store!!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

A Halloween 2013 Slideshow by diggerc | Photobucket
This should be easier than the Facebook link


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

The pumpkins flanking the front steps are great. I would love to do that.


----------



## BluJay75 (Jun 26, 2012)

Creep-tacular! Love it!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

everything looks GREAT!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome collection of props, I love that gallows guy! Very well done!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I Put together an OK video, First time dabbling in video editing.


----------



## Leeloo (Jul 29, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks, Leeloo.


----------

